# Free Shipping on Quick Time Exhaust Controllers & Cutouts @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping on Quick Time cutouts, controllers, and accessories from PartsForYourCar.com!*

Offer is valid in the lower 48 states using promo code *QUICKTIME* until April 10, 2012.

Unleash The Power! No need to uncap your cutout by hand any longer. With the Quick Time Electric Cutout Valve (also called a QTP QTEC) you can have the best of both worlds! Quiet for the street and wide open for the strip or show. Go from stealth quiet to wide open power!

You control the volume, you control the power. Open your exhaust with the flip of a switch. Run it closed, run it all the way open or any position in between. Adjust your back pressure to save gas. Fits any car or truck - from old school muscle car to modern American muscle to high tech imports and even sport compacts. Are you QTEC Equipped?

Also, pick up any of our controllers - we offer wired or wireless for maximum control, ease of installation, reliability, and flexibility.

*Features*

Available in single or dual kits from 2 1/4" size all the way up to 4" size and everything in between
CNC 6061 Aircraft Aluminum Body
Stainless Steel Butterfly Plate
Stainless Steel Shaft
6061 Aircraft Aluminum Motor Plate
High Torque DC Gear Driven Motor
Gears Made from High Temp Steel for Long Life
Custom Illuminated Toggle Switch
Mini Weather tight Connectors for Superior Sealing
Socket Head Cap Screws for Proper Fastening
No Heat Issues!
Used at the GM Power Train Division

Click below to shop and don't forget the promo code above.

----------------

*Quick Time Performance Products at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*








----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

